# The VerTex



## CallmeTex (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a DR 150 grow tent 4.5x4.5x7' for my flowering room, coupled with a 1000watter (w/cooltube). I have a 474 cmf fan hooked to a scrubber and through the cool tube. Do you guys think I would have enough room to flower 6-7 med. sized plants? All the while, not burning the beautiful ladies? 

I know I could run it horizontal and do fine, but I'd like to do better than fine

Does anyone have a similar grow setup? Just looking for some info as I am brand new to vert.

I have XXX (hazeman), Qrazy Train, Grape God, and Sin City Kush just about ready to flower.

Suggestions...


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Dec 27, 2011)

You planning on growing trees or doing something like this?
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html
IMO either would be difficult in a tent, unless it's a very big one.


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 28, 2011)

Its 4'5 feet wide. I've already set it up and I think it will work. I can hold my hand on the cool tube, and its warm, but not hot. I've read on here about buds touching and not burning. 

Its a 734 cfm fan, so I don't think we'll have any trouble. I'm just doing a seed run now, but I plan on doing 6-7 medium plants in cages and rotating them every day or so. I'm also building a green house in the back yard, things are about to get interesting. 

I'm going to start a grow journal later this evening

The Texican


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Dec 28, 2011)

4.5 feet is pretty small for vert.
I'll have to check your thread out


----------



## cary schellie (Dec 28, 2011)

cool tubes are the most efficient vertical


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 28, 2011)

Trying to load up pics but my Iphoto ain't workin. Fuck


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 29, 2011)

Just got the cool tube set up and plants transplanted into 2gallons yesterday. I'm very interested in seeing how the vertical does in this tent. I know heat isn't gonna be a problem (at least not until summer). This grow is from seed, and they will stay in 2gals for the remainder. I'm using Ocean Forest and Roots 707 for my soil.

These lovely ladies and gents have been coasting under a 300 w LED since Dec 3, and it has been keeping them very compact. 5-7 nodes and and average of 10'' tall. I've cut them down from 24 hrs to 14 hrs of lighting trying to induce maturity so I can sex them. 

I'm currently building an outdoor green house, and plan on flowering out the males in it. We are getting about 8-10 hours of sunlight in my neck of the weeds, so hopefully they will thrive outside. On a side note, if anybody knows anything about greenhouses please speak up, I'm wrapping 4mil clear plastic around an old 2x4'' frame. Dimensions are 14'x12'x7'. (I know nothing about green houses)

The bottom leaves are looking a little burned, I think it may be from not ph'ing the water, but I'm not completely certain? For the Clone run following the seed run I plan in Doing 6-8 medium sized plants in 5gal of Coco. 

The fat mans bud is an AK48 grown outdoors, and the other is a Jackberry I did in DWC.
Stick around, shit could get interesting. 

Tex


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 29, 2011)

BTW, I've already sacrificed a few seedlings that didn't make the cut. If it doesn't express vigor it literally goes in my salad. 

Tex


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 29, 2011)

These sin city kush have some of the fattest indica dominant leaves I have seen, I will post them the next light cycle.


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 31, 2011)

Fat leave on the sin city kush, and a group shot of the whole tent. Have a few confirmed males so far, and a few are starting to show female. My plan is to keep them on a 14 hour photoperiod for 2-3 weeks to slowly transition into flowering. These will stay in 2 gallon grow bags for the remainder. Last night they received a 500ppm feeding with strait fox farm grow big. I'll be using some leftover nutes from my last grow for this whole run(General Hydro, and Fox farm). 

The next run will be clones in coco, and I'm testing some Chem Glue (chem dawg x snow lotus) and Cheesy Smurf (Uk Cheese x Smurf). 3 of each seeds are germinating currently. 

Happy growing Rollitup

Tex


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been trying to edit my signature for about 45 minutes and this is a test. I really hope it fucking worked.

Ah, eureka!


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 1, 2012)

I've determined the plants have a bit of a Cal-Mag deficiency. Plan on giving a small amount of Calmag+ with the next watering. I hadn't been checking my ph after misplacing my meter, but I found it a couple days ago. My water is about an 8 on ph, and around 150ppms after filtration. This may have had a role in the deficiency Oh well, hopefully I see better results after a slight dose of nutrients. 

I've also confirmed a few males in the group. It looks like I may have a majority of males, which hasn't happened before, but I guess was bound to happen sometime. I ain't shook. 

I'll update some pics in a couple days, and profile a few plants. My Cheesy Smurfs have all sprouted and have just been placed in small containers of Roots 707 soil. 

Happy new year to everyone

Tex


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 3, 2012)

The 3 Chem Glue all popped and were planted last night into roots 707. Some photos of the 5 males that were culled last night. I'm not keeping any males at this time due to lack of space. I will breed in the future, but that will have to wait for nowGroup shot 4 of the 5:Grape God male (great structure, vigor, and smell)I did notice 3 or 4 growing calyxes, but at this point it is hard to tell for sure. I fed the crop with equal parts grow big, tiger bloom, and Cal-mag+, out to 600ppm @ 6.6 ph.

A couple of the green house: Built solely out of used or leftover materials (except for plastic). We went so far as to reuse nails and screws if they weren't bent to terribly. I spent 40 dollars on this project.


happy growing RIU.


Tex


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 4, 2012)

Taken on the 28th:

These were taken today Jan 4th:  
Sin city Kush female 
Qrazy Train Female 

Both looking pretty decent, size and structure wise. Do you guys think I should transplant the ladies? They have been on a 14 hour light cycle, but have not started to flower yet at all. I think they may still veg for a while at 14 hrs??

Please send some suggestions my way!


----------



## babysas (Jan 8, 2012)

i love the greenhouse! way to reuse stuff.... can i ask why 14 hours of light?


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 8, 2012)

During peak sun in the later part of June, sun exposure is only 14 hrs 21min where I live. I really just wanted them to show sex, and to see at what point cannabis started flowering. Just to ease them into flowering.

Daylight starts regressing after the end of June. July first daylight is 14:19, August 1st 13:47, September 1st 12:51, October 1st 11:51. Growing outside plants will start flowering late July, or early August. My goal is to mimic Mrs. Nature.

Here are a couple pics from last night. I run my lights at night in order to generate less heat, and so I can work on my Grow when I get home. Thanks for the reply Babysas +rep. I hope this answers your questions. Stick around I'm starting flowering in just a few days.s




I'm hoping with my trellis, I can keep them vertical and the future massive buds suspended


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 10, 2012)

Official start of flowering is today. They are on average 24'' tall and very branchy

Tex


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 12, 2012)

A couple pictures from Day 1 of flower:



I a few weeks I'll start doing individual plant profiles. The last feeding was with Grow Big, Tiger Bloom, and Botanicares Cal mag+. I plan to continue this regimen, then cut out the Grow about week 5-6 and start feeding molasses tea. I've got a bunch of leftover nutes that I'm trying to use up.


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 15, 2012)

Day seven of flowering:




And then there were five. One Crazy Train, 2 Sin City Kush, 1 XXX, and 1 purple god.

I started with 18 healthy veg plants and now I'm down to 5. I've never had this poor of a ratio, but I can't complain. "Fuckin way she goes."
They're all strong and vigorous, and the last male to show (QT) was tasty in this salad. 

The clones I took still haven't taken root, hopefully tomorrow of the next day. All my veg plants are past the seedling stage and will probably be transplanted soon. Hopefully by the time my flowering plants are done, those will be sexed and ready to go to the next stage. 

Hope all is well out in RIU land. 

Stay Free
Tex


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 15, 2012)

The XXX is the most Sativa dominant and is stretching like a ballerina.


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 21, 2012)

Day 14 of Flower:


They've all about doubled in size since the flip and the XXX is on its way to tripling. I'd say the XXX is the most sativa in the bunch and will probably triple if not bigger, so today I bent the central cola under the screen. This plant would be great to scrog. You could probably fill a 4'x4' screen with a nice bushy girl. 

The Sin City Kush girls (#2 and #3) are very vigorous and are the fastest to start flowering. The central cola is starting to form on both and buds are starting to set all over. Looks like they both may yield decent. 

The Qrazy train is nice and branchy, but not as vigorous as the others. Less overall size and bud growth, and the Grape God is in dead last.

All looking green and healthy. Been feeding them every other day, and using plain water every third or fourth watering. 
Using: Grow big, Tiger Bloom, Cal-Mag+, and Kool Bloom (Day 13). No nute burn at all @1200 ppm. 

The Cheesy Smurf and Chem whatevers are sittin pretty in there newly transplanted 2 gallon containers. I've LSTed one of the smaller veg plants. 
Everything is going well in the garden. 

Stay Free

Tex


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 9, 2012)

View attachment 2049288
Day 33 of flower. The Sin Citys are starting to fatten up and on their way to becoming hard ball sized nugs. The Grape God is giving off a musk of Purple Drank fuzed with sour tart. Purple Drank [SUB]TM[/SUB] is an anti energy drink that's fucking delicious. There may be a keeper in the mix. guess we'll see in 40 days or so.


----------



## JayGG (Feb 9, 2012)

pics aren't working for me for some reason  The Grape God sounds so damn tastey


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't wait to smoke some of this grape. I'm still waiting for a cutting I took of the GG to root, and I hope it pulls through. If not it will be a shame. I think the pics are working right now.


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 14, 2012)

Both Sin City Kush started spewing nanners like a porn star. I see why they call them sin city now. 
Such a shame, they were the two biggest and looked like they would have yeilded well, but I cut them last night. 

I hope others don't run into this problem with the Sin City, I don't even know if I'll keep the other beans.
My first impression of Alphakronic is utter failure.


----------



## Stonefree69 (May 5, 2012)

Hey CallmeTex, if you're into simple basic greenhouses the hoop style greenhouse is very cheap, simple & easy to build and can also be pretty
efficient. You can cover a lot of space too. They also can hold up to wind & weather pretty well to because of their shape.

My favorite greenhouses though have to be geodesic domes (Natural Spaces domes) or a DIY open-pit greenhouse that I have plans for from
Mother Earth news back in the 90's. You can grow in Colorado in the dead of winter (January) with little or even no supplemental heat. They now
have up to 5 layer polycarbonate glazing for even better insulation.

Bet you know how you ever did without one.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 6, 2012)

CallmeTex said:


> *Both Sin City Kush started spewing nanners like a porn star.* I see why they call them sin city now.
> Such a shame, they were the two biggest and looked like they would have yeilded well, but I cut them last night.
> 
> I hope others don't run into this problem with the Sin City, I don't even know if I'll keep the other beans.
> My first impression of Alphakronic is utter failure.


Fem seeds are terrible (I assume you went this direction as so many people do) and destructive to the gene pool.

[video=youtube;NJxD3EIUBWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJxD3EIUBWw[/video]


----------



## Sppoc (May 30, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Fem seeds are terrible (I assume you went this direction as so many people do) and destructive to the gene pool.


I know the thread is old. 

But you assumed wrong. Alpha doesn't work with fems. 

He also has the BEST customer service around. Email him and tell him your issue, and he will more than likely replace your shit.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 30, 2014)

Yeah I don't agree with that post anymore anyway. Not in it's entirety anyway. How a lot of guys breed in general is destructive to the gene pool, not just feminized seeds. TGA for example using the same male over and over and over in every single cross. Awful for the pool. It's just a matter of diversity.


----------

